# Icelandic: fór einhversstaðar / eitthvað



## Alxmrphi

Eins og þið sjáið vel ég er að lesa kafla um fornöfn í íslensku og mig langar að athuga eitthvað með ykkur.
Ég sá að það er algeng villa að segja '_Hún fór eitthvert_' af því að maður segir '_Hvert fór hún?_' og á ekki að vera '_eitthvert_'.
Í staðinn fyrir þetta mælt er með '_Hún fór eitthvað_' en ég hefði sagt '_Hún fór einhversstaðar_'.

Hvor væri betra? Kannski í formlegu máli sé eitt besta og í daglegu táli hitt væri besta?
Ef þetta kæmi fram í íslenskupróf hvor á ég að skrifa?

Takk!
Alex


----------



## Merkurius

Líkt og þú komst að áðan þá er _eitthvert_ *með no. *
En eitthvað getur staðið eitt og sér og því segjum við:


> Hún fór eitthvað


Algjörlega að skrifa þetta á prófinu!
Sjálfur myndi ég aldrei nota ,,Hún fór einhversstaðar'' og mér finnst það hljóma furðulega.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Sjálfur myndi ég aldrei nota ,,Hún fór einhversstaðar'' og mér finnst það hljóma furðulega.


Ég er mjög ánægður að ég sp*y*rði þessa spurningu af því að ég hélt að 'einhversstaðar' væri rétt en bara talmálsnotkun.
Ég mun strika þetta út úr minninu mínu núna. Þegar ég sá 'fór eitthvað' hugsaði ég að það væri mjög skrítið og aðeins furðulegt.
Núna veit ég það!


----------



## kepulauan

spurði(p.) spyrði(p.subj.).

Það er þægilegra að líta á þetta sem staðaratviksorð (eins og _hingað_ eða _þangað_). Eins og þú sérð þá felur _eitthvert/einhvert_ í sér áfangastað (*to* some place). _Einhvers staðar_ er hins vegar statískt (*at* some place). _Eitthvað_ (í mínum huga allavega) er notað til að breyta tóninum í setningu örlítið en ég nenni ekki að útskýra það hér. Hitt er þó að _eitthvað _er gjarnan notað í stað eitthvert/einhvert, t.d. „hún fór eitthvað“ = „hún fór eitthvert“. Ég veit ekki hvort þetta var öðruvísi áður, en í dag er _eitthvað_ mögulega algengara en hitt.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> spurði(p.) spyrði(p.subj.).


Upphaflega skrifaði ég '_spurði_' þá varð ég óviss því það kemur á eftir 'ég er mjög ánægður' og ég hélt að ég yrði nota viðtengingarháttinn.
Var ég rétt í fyrsta sinn þegar ég notaði þátíðarframsöguhátt?


> Ég veit ekki hvort þetta var öðruvísi áður, en í dag er _eitthvað_ mögulega algengara en hitt.


Ég las þetta varðandi þetta atriði:

Stundum er myndin _eitthvert_ notuð þegar rétt er um _hvert_ er farið: "_Anna fór eitthvert_."
*Þessi notkun styðst ekki við gamla málhefð* og líklega er um að ræða áhrif frá atviksorðinu _hvert_.
Í slíkum tilvikum ætti að nota orðmyndina _eitthvað_ sem hefur þá stöðu atviksorð en ekki fornafns.
​
Takk aftur.


----------



## Merkurius

Sæl.
Höfum þetta á hreinu:
*Eitthvað*: getur staðið eitt og sér, því notum við eitthvað þegar við segjum ,,Hann fór eitthvað.''
*Eitthvert*: getur *EKKI* staðið eitt, það er hliðstætt, þ.e. það tekur með sér annað fallorð (oftast no.) og beygist skv. því, það stendur *ekki eitt! *
Því ert *rangt* að segja ,,hann fór eitthvert.'' Til að mega nota þessa mynd af orðinu þyrfti, eins og ég hef sagt afar oft í kvöld, annað fallorð t.d.: ,,*Eitthvert barnanna* braut rúðuna.''  Að sama skapi er rangt að segja ,,*Eitthvað barnanna* braut rúðuna.'' 
Virðingarfyllst,
Merkurius.

*Viðbót:* Alex, já þú hafðir rétt fyrir þér. Þarna hefðirðu átt að nota einfalda þátið. ,,Ég er ánægður að ég spurði ykkur.'' En þetta hefði verið rétt hjá þér ef við hefðum verið í frönskunni (og ég býst við ítölskunni, þó ég viti voðalega lítið um það)


----------



## sindridah

Já svona er þetta, finnst þetta samt svo skrýtið því að "first instinct" ( ef ég leyfi mér að sletta aðeins ) Íslendings ættu að vera að nota einmitt eitthvert í þessum tilfellum og af hverju eitthvert geti ekki staðið eitt og sér einfaldlega skil ég ekki. Og það kæmi mér ekki á óvart  ef að meiri hluti Íslendinga notaði einmitt eitthvert í þessum tilfellum einfaldlega vegna þessarar "instinctar" ( ætti að skammast mín að vera innfæddur Íslendingur miðað ). En já þetta er svo sem bara mín skoðun.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Merkurius said:


> *Viðbót:* Alex, já þú hafðir rétt fyrir þér. Þarna hefðirðu átt að nota einfalda þátið. ,,Ég er ánægður að ég spurði ykkur.'' En þetta hefði verið rétt hjá þér ef við hefðum verið í frönskunni (og ég býst við ítölskunni, þó ég viti voðalega lítið um það)



Einmitt, það var ástæðan!
Ég ætti að treysta eðlishvöt mín


----------



## kepulauan

Alxmrphi said:


> Ég las þetta varðandi þetta atriði:
> 
> Stundum er myndin _eitthvert_ notuð þegar rétt er um _hvert_ er farið: "_Anna fór eitthvert_."
> *Þessi notkun styðst ekki við gamla málhefð* og líklega er um að ræða áhrif frá atviksorðinu _hvert_.
> Í slíkum tilvikum ætti að nota orðmyndina _eitthvað_ sem hefur þá stöðu atviksorð en ekki fornafns.
> ​ Takk aftur.



Þannig að þetta var öfugt! _Eitthvað_ er hefðbundin notkun en atviksorðið _eitthvert_ varð svo til á seinni tímum.

Merkilegt! Tungumál breytast í sífellu .


----------



## Alxmrphi

pollodia said:


> Þannig að þetta var öfugt! _Eitthvað_ er hefðbundin notkun en atviksorðið _eitthvert_ varð svo til á seinni tímum.
> Merkilegt! Tungumál breytast í sífellu .



Alveg alltaf!


----------



## Merkurius

Nú verð ég að gerast hræsnari og segja að þegar ég var yngri þá sagði ég alltaf ,,æjii.. hann fór eitthvert.'' en eftir að kennarinn hafði hamrað á þessu í *háans herrans tíð* (langan tíma) þá loksins kom ég þessu í litla kollinn minn. Ég leiðrétti þetta afar sjaldan hjá fólki því *Sindri* eins og þú segir þá er þetta eðlislægt, mann langar að segja og telur rétt að segja ,,Hann fór eitthvert.'' en já *Pollodia* eins og þú segir, þetta litla tungumál okkar, sem er samt svo erfitt, er alltaf að taka breytingum.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Í mörgum tungumálum er algengt að læra tvær gerðir, sá sem þykir '_rétt og hefðbundið mál_' og sá sem menn tala í daglegu talmáli (og hlutir eins og fésbók og tungumál á netinu o.s.frv).
Ég vil læra báðar gerðir íslensku og er gott að geta talað eins og fólkið í "_raunverulegu"_ veröldinni. Ég hata þegar fólk segir mér að ég sé ekki að tala ensku rétt og þessir aumingjar halda fram að það er bara eina tegund ensku og við sem nota aukafallið með samsettum frumlögum eru ómenntuð, þetta fólk ergir mig svo mikið. Varðandi íslensku það er Árni Magnússon Stofnun sem stjórnar íslensku og af því að það eru ekki til margir íslenskumælendur er auðveldara að hafa stjórn á hvað er "rétt" og hvað er "rangt". Markmiðið mitt er að læra hvernig á að skrifa í formlegu máli og tala svoleiðis líka, en mér finnst líka mikilvægt að líta á nýyrði og þróun tungumálsins því ef það er margt fólk að segja eitthvað þá er ég alveg viss um að tungumál mun breytast og í framtíðinni þetta getur ekki verið hætt. Hlutir eins og þágufallssýki og aðrar breytingar mun vera takin við í framtíðinni. Málvöndunarmennirnir og málhreinsunarmennirnir eins og það voru í sautjánda öld mun aldrei vera hamingjusamir svo það er alltaf gott að vita hvað er á seyði varðandi nýbreytingar. Venjulega er ekki hægt að hætta við breytingar í tungumálaþróun en samt er furðulegt að Íslengindar voru svo árangursríkir í útrýmingu af flámæli að kannski er alveg hægt að losna við nokkrar tegundir breytinga sem eru dæmdar slæmar.

Aldrei í lífinu mínu hefði ég búist við að ég geti skrifað svo mikið um íslensku í íslensku! Ég vona að það sé skiljanlegt...


----------



## sindridah

Já þetta er alveg fullkomlega skiljanlegt, en ég tel samt mun skynsamlegra að ná taki á þessu 'hefðbundna og rétta máli" ( sem þú ert reyndar á mjög góðri leið með að takast ) áður en farið er út í þetta fésbókar og netmál á íslensku. 'þúst idda'  facebook-ar og netmál á bara eftir að flækja fyrir fólk sem er að læra íslensku


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> Já þetta er alveg fullkomlega skiljanlegt, en ég tel samt mun skynsamlegra að ná taki á þessu 'hefðbundna og rétta máli" ( sem þú ert reyndar á mjög góðri leið með að takast ) áður en farið er út í þetta fésbókar og netmál á íslensku. 'þúst idda'  facebook-ar og netmál á bara eftir að flækja fyrir fólk sem er að læra íslensku


 Takk fyrir heilræðið!

Okei, ég er að fara núna.
Ef einhver spyr ykkur hvert ég fór - segiði honum að ég færi _*eitthvað*_


----------

